
Mining your email to automatically broadcast your mood.  Can also broadcast collective moods (e.g., in an organization, country, etc.). - amichail

======
amichail
This can give you useful information. For example, you might delay an email
asking for something if the receiver is currently in a bad mood or too busy.

This could also be useful for suicide prevention. Imagine Google doing this
with gmail to keep its users mentally healthy and safe. Signs of depression
would be reported automatically.

------
sajid
Interesting idea, Jonathan Harris has already done something like this for the
web.

See:

<http://www.wefeelfine.org/methodology.html>

